

Paul Graham and the Manic Pixie Dream Hacker - jayferd
https://medium.com/p/ba8349e64e60

======
Throwadev
The article is pretty spot on. SV IS stuck on the idea that the only "real"
hacker is a white male, no more than 24 years of age (occasionally non-white).

What stuck out to me when reading the various articles about PG's interview
that caused the hubbub about gender in tech was actually more his ageist
stance than the perceived sexism. I'm glad someone wrote something calling
that out.

